# 2010 Leadville Tandem List



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Great Job Kids! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
http://www.milliseconds.com/participants/final_list/division/113674


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

*Sweet!*

Hooray! someone finally broke the nine-hour barrier!

Great Job


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

*yes!!!*


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Racer Number	Age	Division	Representing 
1st 1304	44	TAN	Andy Applegate, Cara Applegate 
2nd 1404	38	TAN	Jay Petervary, Tracey Petervary 
3rd 1334	44	TAN	Danny Buehler, Lauren Buehler 
4th 1414	41	TAN	Charles Schuster, Karla Wagner 
5th 1394	42	TAN	Bevin Orlinski, Dan Orlinski 
6th 1314	37	TAN	Kyle Arnold, Paulette Arnold 
7th 1364	43	TAN	Chris Hannes, Brian Rummelhart 
8th 1354	43	TAN	Doris Ermens, Lieven Straetmans 
9th 1384	47	TAN	John Lemon, Erik Weihenmayer 
10th 1374	38	TAN	Janna Krawczyk, Paul Krawczyk 
11th 1344	26	TAN	Jeff Dambrun, Katie Dambrun 
12th 1424	47	TAN	Mark Warner, Serena Warner


----------



## drdoak (Feb 7, 2005)

Still on the road... but MAN that was tough! We took 11th. Crossed the finish line at 13:20. Past the 13 hour DNF cutoff, and missed the 12 hour silver belt buckle, but we never quit and were determined to cross the finish line. Major congrats to Dan & Bevin who took an hour of their time from last year! And WOW to the Applegates, breaking 9 hours and fighting Jay & Tracey off. Not to mention Erik Weihenmayer, stoker who was the first blind rider to finish Leadville (in 11:44).

Katie said we need about 10 more years of base miles under our belts to compete with all these strong couples!


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

drdoak said:


> Still on the road... but MAN that was tough! We took 11th. Crossed the finish line at 13:20. Past the 13 hour DNF cutoff, and missed the 12 hour silver belt buckle, but we never quit and were determined to cross the finish line. Major congrats to Dan & Bevin who took an hour of their time from last year! And WOW to the Applegates, breaking 9 hours and fighting Jay & Tracey off. Not to mention Erik Weihenmayer, stoker who was the first blind rider to finish Leadville (in 11:44).
> 
> Katie said we need about 10 more years of base miles under our belts to compete with all these strong couples!


Jeff & Katie,
Awesome job staying with it on Saturday. It would have been easy to quit and not finish - hats off to you both!

It was pretty awesome seeing the Applegates flying down Columbine as we were ascending, then Petervarys and of course Chuck and Karla (way to go on that 1,000 mile buckle Karla!!!).

I am proud to be in the company of all the amazing tandems who took on the challenge of Leadville. Nice work everyone! I'll also reiterate how awesome it was to hear that Erik and John got their buckles too - Erik you are truely inspiring!!!

Danny & Lauren (fellow Colorado mtb tandem riders) - if you read this, PM me, we'd like to get together and ride sometime.

We had the chance to meet up with Lieven and Doris from Belgium - great people! Starting today, they are going to ride their bike for the next two weeks in Utah and New Mexico on a self supported tour, I can't decide if that sounds fun or painful right now.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

I am curious, by reading the overall times, split times, and positions posted by scoring, were the two lead tandems passing each other or was there enough difference in the two gun times (which I assume is start time with the actual gun shot) to not have this happen.

The way I'm reading it there may have been some tandem passing the other tandem a couple of times.

Regardless, awesome for all the teams that rode.

PK


----------



## TandemGeek (Mar 14, 2004)

http://www.leadvilletrail100.com/news/10-03-09/Animated_Video_of_the_LT_100_Race_Course.aspx


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

PMK said:


> I am curious, by reading the overall times, split times, and positions posted by scoring, were the two lead tandems passing each other or was there enough difference in the two gun times (which I assume is start time with the actual gun shot) to not have this happen.
> 
> The way I'm reading it there may have been some tandem passing the other tandem a couple of times.
> 
> ...


It appears that the two lead tandems were very close until the Columbine climb where Applegates pulled ahead.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

ds2199 said:


> It appears that the two lead tandems were very close until the Columbine climb where Applegates pulled ahead.


Yes, I saw they were close, and can imagine the intensity if they were mixing it up, or just having the crowd participate if they were that close.

PK


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Interesting tidbit on the Leadville results, as well as Ore-toShore, which also ran this past weekend:
at Leadville, 1st, 2nd and 4th were 29'ers (Fandango, Fandango and Eriksen, respectively). Not sure what the 3rd place team was riding. 5th was Dan & Bevin's 26" el Conquistador.
At Ore-to-Shore, in the Hard Rock (longer) race, mixed tandem, 1st, 2nd and 3rd were 29'ers (Quiring, Quiring and Fandango respectively). Not sure what 4th place were riding as I don't recognize the names.
It looks like these courses favor the big wheels more. Chequamegon and Iceman, also large, mass-start events, run on seemingly similar courses. 
Ted & Sandy Weiss just completed Trans-Rockies on their Ventana el Conquistador 29'er; not sure of their placing as the results don't yet show a tandem category (if one exists). Nothing easy at all about that one!

Which raises the rhetorical question: Are mtb race courses getting smoother and easier?
Or are the ones with the smoother courses just more popular with tandems?
Then again, it's really about the engines more than the bikes, isn't it?


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

The miles 40 through 50 and down to 60 were graded/filled in so the Columbine climb was the fastest ever. Next year the Powerline/Sugarloaf area will be 'smoothed' too.


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

I think I saw Ted and Sandy around 8th place. Awesome results for both sets of riders. I feel magic in my ECDM as it visited with Andy and Cara briefly before coming to NJ. Right Alex?????????????
Ed Gifford


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

giff07 said:


> I think I saw Ted and Sandy around 8th place. Awesome results for both sets of riders. I feel magic in my ECDM as it visited with Andy and Cara briefly before coming to NJ. Right Alex?????????????
> Ed Gifford


   
If that worked, I'd route every tandem we ship through Asheville.
The way Larry tells it, you guys are having no problem hauling tail on that new ECDM.


----------



## caraapp (Nov 27, 2009)

hi guys... 

Leadville was a special day for us.... possibly the most exciting day on a bike in my 20+ years of racing. We did in fact trade places several times with Jay and Tracy. They caught us on the Sugarloaf climb and we stayed together until a few miles before Twin Lakes. You should have heard the spectators going crazy when they saw 2 tandems pass together! We had to stop for a quick front derailleur adjustment that took about a minute, then we chased back, catching them just before the columbine climb started. We had a bit of a gap at the top.... but we never knew how close they were behind after that and we were "running scared" that they would catch us all the way to the finish. When we topped out on columbine I knew we were on sub- 9 hr pace, but still was not sure if we could get it..... we were absolutely flying the last 5 miles and were really excited to get in under 9 hrs.... The bike was great and we had a good day!

andy applegate


----------



## drdoak (Feb 7, 2005)

I found an article on Andy and Cara Applegate here: http://blog.performancebike.com/2010/08/18/performance-bicycle-racing-team-winning-leadville/

Good job again, 80th overall is very impressive and the power you two must have is inspiring.

Just curious as to where most of the tandems started? And what time did you arrive to get that spot? We were in the very back with one another tandem (2 males, I assume Chris & Brian?) but I am not sure it would've made much difference in our overall time.

We passed quite a few people on the initial road descent, stuck in a group up St. Kevin, passed a lot on the paved descent down St. Kevin, then pretty much stuck in the same group all the way up Sugarloaf and down Powerline since it was so crowded. Things opened up until the top of Columbine, where everyone was pushing their bikes in a long conga line.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

caraapp said:


> hi guys...
> 
> Leadville was a special day for us.... possibly the most exciting day on a bike in my 20+ years of racing. We did in fact trade places several times with Jay and Tracy. They caught us on the Sugarloaf climb and we stayed together until a few miles before Twin Lakes. You should have heard the spectators going crazy when they saw 2 tandems pass together! We had to stop for a quick front derailleur adjustment that took about a minute, then we chased back, catching them just before the columbine climb started. We had a bit of a gap at the top.... but we never knew how close they were behind after that and we were "running scared" that they would catch us all the way to the finish. When we topped out on columbine I knew we were on sub- 9 hr pace, but still was not sure if we could get it..... we were absolutely flying the last 5 miles and were really excited to get in under 9 hrs.... The bike was great and we had a good day!
> 
> andy applegate


That's what I'm talking about, heck with the terrain or ride, the racing alone likely had your HR pegged out.:thumbsup:

Granted the win feels great, but sometimes the adrenaline rush of bar to bar makes the day.

Think a 40 rider gate for a motocross start, if you have done it you know the feeling...

Great job.

BTW, send Alex some podium photos if you have them, one in a ziplock bag so he can spray some champagne (or Pabst) also, he earned the manufacturers win like in F1, spray away Alex. Great bike, awesome riders, with a story book race and heart pounding ending.

PK


----------



## caraapp (Nov 27, 2009)

we got to the start early around 4:45, but still probably staged 400 riders back.... we didn't want to get in the way of the really fast guys, but I didn't want us to get stuck having to get off the bike on St. Kevins.... so we started at a modest spot, then drilled it off the line and probably passed 150 + riders before the dirt.... put us in a comfortable position on St kevins to ride without passing or being passed much for most of the steep section. 

andy


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

Andy,

All I can say is WOW!!!! You two just flat [email protected]$$

we lined up on 6th and Harrison. I think it took us about one minute to cross the start line after the gun (vs. About 3 minutes last year). Either way it is slow going up St. Kevin's, we managed to ride the whole thing both years without having to stop for traffic jams (but that was just luck)

Dan


----------

